# Want to be our Valentines?



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

We are two young, FRISKY bad boys:FIREdevil looking for cute Golden girls that would like to be our Valentines. We like long walks on the beach, digging in the garden and of course, retrieving! Please send photos with likes and dislikes.:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What beautiful photos of beautiful GR's!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

To cute....Great job


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! They are so hunky!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> We are two young, FRISKY bad boys:FIREdevil looking for cute Golden girls that would like to be our Valentines. We like long walks on the beach, digging in the garden and of course, retrieving! Please send photos with likes and dislikes.:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


Hello Handsome Fellows!!! my name is Demi & I would love to be your valentine!:smooch:...if you have milk bones and roses I'll be sure to send my contact info!!! Happy Valentine's Day:heartbeat


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Come and get it boys...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi bad boys.... if you're in to mature, experienced sisters and like warm weather.... not a snow flake insight, you'll want to look us up.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Forget that young stuff. You want someone mature...travelled...with experience.

I was the centerfold for Playpuppy's Annual in 2000. I've still got it, too. I just sometimes can't remember where I put it.

I'm more than just a pretty face and a pair of sexy ears.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Come and get it boys...


She is a doll!!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Forget that young stuff. You want someone mature...travelled...with experience.
> 
> I was the centerfold for Playpuppy's Annual in 2000. I've still got it, too. I just sometimes can't remember where I put it.
> 
> I'm more than just a pretty face and a pair of sexy ears.


 
HA! I am loving this thread!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is so cute and love all the pictures.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

How adorable!!! Fire and Flame could get any girl they want! Too cute  Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

arcane said:


> Hello Handsome Fellows!!! my name is Demi & I would love to be your valentine!:smooch:...if you have milk bones and roses I'll be sure to send my contact info!!! Happy Valentine's Day:heartbeat


FIRE writes:"You are VERY cute does your mom know you wrote us? After all we don't want to end up in PUPPY PRISON:doh: "

FLAME writes: "Speak for yourself Fire, I'm only seven months and I'm small for my age.....I'd share an X-Pen with her anyday! I not only have milk bones and roses I have CHOCO DROPS!!!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

*Some thoughts from Fire.....*

......Since Flame and Demi seem to have hit it off, I'll be more than happy to take little Miss Pink Collar and the Vivacious PlayPup Bunny out on the town. From the photo it looks like ACC has already granted permission to use the car (Your mom must be cool) How about the three of us head down to the 3 Dog Bakery for a quick bite. I may only be nine months old but I'm very mature for my age, they don't call me Fire for nothing!:satan:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Such hunks of burn'in love! Happy Valentine's Day to All!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> FIRE writes:"You are VERY cute does your mom know you wrote us? After all we don't want to end up in PUPPY PRISON:doh: "
> 
> FLAME writes: "Speak for yourself Fire, I'm only seven months and I'm small for my age.....I'd share an X-Pen with her anyday! I not only have milk bones and roses I have CHOCO DROPS!!!!!



Hi Boyz:wavey:...now you really don't want to waste your time on her when I am the one with all the looks ...and yes we do sneak onto the PC on occasion when our human mommy has her back turned:uhoh: here is my most recent photo...and just so you know I am more outgoing than my sis and bound to have more fun!!! arty::redhot::lol:....xoxo Rally


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Girls, Girls, Girls, please no fighting! We must be honest we are just looking for a casual fling.......after all we don't even have our clearances yet! 

Well, we're off to class because no classy girl dog wants to date an uneducated dog!

But here's a little Valentine Kiss for all the lovely golden girls who responded.

XXooXX:kiss:

Fire and Flame
AKA "The Bad Boys":FIREdevil


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LMAO, my dog got humped by a boy doggie once.. and didn't seem to mind it that much... do you think your boys um.. swing both ways..?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keira says you are welcome to come and join her in the "Shaggin' Wagon" any time! But she says don't let my mom find out...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well if they swing both ways, Rigby is ready in DRAG for a night out and he is a hot OLDER man...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Helloooooooooooooooooooo Boys!!!!!

I'm your laid back kinda of gal, cool, calm amd collective but can still fuel your flame and fire any day!!!!!

They call me "The Jazz-ma-Tazz" :wavey:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

GardenPaws said:


> ......Since Flame and Demi seem to have hit it off, I'll be more than happy to take little Miss Pink Collar and the Vivacious PlayPup Bunny out on the town. From the photo it looks like ACC has already granted permission to use the car (Your mom must be cool) How about the three of us head down to the 3 Dog Bakery for a quick bite. I may only be nine months old but I'm very mature for my age, they don't call me Fire for nothing!:satan:


Alright, if you want to bring the kid along, but don't expect me to roll over and play dead! I can fan your sparks better if I have you all to myself.

Oh, and forget about that floozy above. She hasn't got what it takes.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooo Boys!!!!!
> 
> I'm your laid back kinda of gal, cool, calm amd collective but can still fuel your flame and fire any day!!!!!
> 
> They call me "The Jazz-ma-Tazz" :wavey:


*HUSSSSSSSYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well if they swing both ways, Rigby is ready in DRAG for a night out and he is a hot OLDER man...


LMAO!! poor Rigby.. what has your evil mother done to you!?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Big Boys,

I'm from Missouri - the Show Me State.....do I need to say more?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*What did you call me?









Ewwwwww..............









Honest! I can be sweet too!









Forgive me?







*


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

They might have made the cut, but *I* made the cover!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well we have to fight fire with fire....all decked out for the occasion!!!!! thanks Kimm it's wonderful :smooch:


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooo Boys!!!!!
> 
> I'm your laid back kinda of gal, cool, calm amd collective but can still fuel your flame and fire any day!!!!!
> 
> They call me "The Jazz-ma-Tazz" :wavey:



That picture is to DIE FOR!!!! Too cute!! Made me LOL!! :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Carraig said:


> They might have made the cut, but *I* made the cover!


that is just too well done!!!!!!!!!!! you win!!!!!!!!!!!: bravo


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, to cute, love all the pictures







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Girls, girls. calm down. What these boys need is a big strong manly man to show them how it's done. I'll take one of you boys any day.
And, Rigby, be sure to drop me a line. 
-Monster










Monster loves the boy doggies....so much for him and Harley having puppies.


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> What these boys need is a big strong manly man to show them how it's done. I'll take one of you boys any day.
> 
> -Monster


Sorry Monster we don't swing that way, "Not that there's anything wrong with that" 

Flame and I would like to thank all the lovely gals AND guys that respnded to our request. We've decided we'll spend the next month working our way across the country visiting you all. We're already looking forward to the next holiday.....St. Patricks Day, we're certain there are some cute little red pawed Irish Pups out there that would just love to drink a little green beer with us! So watch for our request. 

Love, Fire:satan:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't let Keira see this. I am afraid she has a major beer addiction!!! She'd get drunk and do all kinds of things a good girl doesn't do!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually we thought Jazzy looked a little loaded in this shot......that's ok Jazzy girl remember we're the "BAD BOYS" :FIREdevil we really like that you're a Floozy and a drunk

Fire and Flame

PS- ACC, your Keira, AKA "LITTLE MISS PINK COLLAR" is adorable and we like like that she can drive and also likes the beer? WOO HOO:woot2:

First stop on our Valentine's tour......Jazzy and Keira's house! Flame wants to head to see Demi and Rally after that!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Come on over Boys!!!!! I love to PAWTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Come on over Boys!!!!! I love to PAWTY!!!!!!!!


LMAO i am fully convinced that you get off on torturing your poor dogs... although Jazzy sure does seem to enjoy playing dress-up in that pic


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Come on over Boys!!!!! I love to PAWTY!!!!!!!!


 
Now that is one patient pup. ROFL.


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey big boyz....how 'bout this shot of me winking at you!!??:smooch:


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like we'll be stopping in VA too! WE LOVE COWGIRL PUPS!:cavalry: My mom almost named me Red RODEO but she wanted it to match Fire:yuck:. Hey Jazzy St. Pat's day isn't for another month and you already look like you've started drinking without us!! 

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:smooch: 
Flame


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

those last 2 pics are just the best!!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Patsy,
I just noticed you're a therapy dog.....exactly what kind of therapy do you do?

FIRE :satan:

PS My Mom says we may have to warn the real young pups that this thread is R RATED!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

That is my dad being proud of me. I passed the certification a couple weeks ago with TDI and am waiting for my little ID card so I can visit hospitals and rest homes. Me and my dad are very excited about it, but for now I am *his* therapy! I'm a little worried about that ID card though because I don't have any pockets to carry it in.


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Patsy's Parents said:


> I'm a little worried about that ID card though because I don't have any pockets to carry it in.


I bet if you ask Jazzy her Mom can tell you where to by a nurses outfit for you with pockets.......heck, Jazzy probably has one you can borrow!

F & F :FIREdevil


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Little Miss Pink Collar here... 

My mom's going out of town tonight to pick up a foster dog... she'll be gone almost alllll night we think... and look at me all alone in this big bed. What you boys gonna do about it, huh? :curtain:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> I bet if you ask Jazzy her Mom can tell you where to by a nurses outfit for you with pockets.......heck, Jazzy probably has one you can borrow!
> 
> F & F :FIREdevil


ROFLMBO!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Little Miss Pink Collar here...
> 
> My mom's going out of town tonight to pick up a foster dog... she'll be gone almost alllll night we think... and look at me all alone in this big bed. What you boys gonna do about it, huh? :curtain:


Oh, hey Jazzy, where's your brother JULES... if the Flame and Fire boys aren't interested.... I think I'd like to have JULES over!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Little Miss Pink Collar here...
> 
> My mom's going out of town


gosh, Pinky...girl dogs are pretty forward where you live, huh? Us Virginia ladies are more reserved!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Patsy's Parents said:


> gosh, Pinky...girl dogs are pretty forward where you live, huh? Us Virginia ladies are more reserved!!


Well with a mom like mine, what did you expect? :curtain: :


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh, hey Jazzy, where's your brother JULES... if the Flame and Fire boys aren't interested.... I think I'd like to have JULES over!


Jules says in his deepest Barry White voice and bedroom eyes, Call Me Baby!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Let me get this straight, Flame and I head over to Keira's tonight, then her brother Jules "DRIVES" to Jazzs' house. Hey Keira, do you have any little outfit's like Jazz?
I don't know about this, I might be a little bit jealous of Jules.

FIRE:redhot:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keira here! Oh I have lots of outfits... I'll get dressed up for your boys this weekend 

Jules is Jazz's brother!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jules says in his deepest Barry White voice and bedroom eyes, Call Me Baby!


I'll be waiting by the phone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

OH MY I'm so confused I have Jazz and Jules hooking up!!!!:doh:
We sure don't condone linebreeding around here or we'll REALLY be in trouble:uhoh:.

Hey, MR. BARRY WHITE JULES!!!!!, with your deep voice and your handsome good looks, are you movin' in on our turf???? Remember who you're dealing with....

FIRE & FLAME 
THE BAD BOYS :FIREdevil


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> OH MY I'm so confused I have Jazz and Jules hooking up!!!!:doh:
> We sure don't condone linebreeding around here or we'll REALLY be in trouble:uhoh:.
> 
> Hey, MR. BARRY WHITE JULES!!!!!, with your deep voice and your handsome good looks, are you movin' in on our turf???? Remember who you're dealing with....
> ...


I'm just a baby in training, learning the ropes from the best ya know!


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Jules, Jules, Jules, you've pushed me too far.....I'm forced to bring out the big guns. 
Ladies, don't call, just come over, Flame and I will be your hosts, exotic leopard pull toys, forbidden chocolates, 
(I think they only tell us they're poison so they don't have to share)
and our bubbling hot tub of love!
FIRE:satan:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  who could say no to them!!! They're gorgeous, love the pics


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GardenPaws said:


> Jules, Jules, Jules, you've pushed me too far.....
> Ladies, don't call, just come over, Flame and I will be your hosts, exotic leopard pull toys, forbidden chocolates,
> (I think they only tell us they're poison so they don't have to share)
> and our bubbling hot tub of love!
> FIRE:satan:


Rally is on her way!!!!!!!!!! once she saw that hottub she was gone in a flash!!!!!!!!!!:bowl:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!! that picture is just hilarious



GardenPaws said:


> Jules, Jules, Jules, you've pushed me too far.....I'm forced to bring out the big guns.
> Ladies, don't call, just come over, Flame and I will be your hosts, exotic leopard pull toys, forbidden chocolates,
> (I think they only tell us they're poison so they don't have to share)
> and our bubbling hot tub of love!
> FIRE:satan:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

We know your type. And we like them!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love this thread!!

I have to cover Willow's eyes when I read it though. She is far too young for those boys!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

My girls got to meet Fire and Flame today! They seemed to like older girls

Pics to be posted tomorrow


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you for brining this old post back-very funny.LOL
PS.have to cover Honeys ears too-she can't read R rated post,only PG13.


----------

